# '05 Wheel Center Caps



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I've got my 2005 GTO at a tire place getting some new tires today. It still has the OEM wheels (with 245/45-17 tires). The manager called and told me it looks like someone, somewhere, once upon a time must've broken a couple of the center caps and GLUED them back on. He called a Pontiac dealer to price some new ones, and they were--gasp--$120 EACH! What the!? Anyone know a less-expensive way to obtain these center caps?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Found this resource online: CenterCaps.net - Cap Listing - Pontiac Details - G6 Does that look about right for these center caps? Apparently, the center cap for GTO wheels is the same as for a G6. I called a buddy of mine who works at a dealership and confirmed that the GM Parts prices is, indeed, $125 each. Crazy.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That sems crazy high considering you can get the Holden ones*(set of 4) for $200ish shipped for a set for Assie Land. Maybe check out JHP?

You could also search some forums. You can get a whole set of used 17s for a few $100 worst case. Also call Cleveland Pick-A-Part or fParts to see if they have any.

$30 each on eBay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-04-06-P...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a2853dab9&vxp=mtr


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If people haven't figured out parts for these cars aren't expensive. . . better sit down.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

> If people haven't figured out parts for these cars aren't expensive. . . better sit down.


I believe your statement might have given the impression that parts are cheap. Hope you meant to say "If people haven't figured out parts for these cars are extremely expensive. . . better sit down."


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

if the car is driven fast, really fast, would the caps tend to fly off or not?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't lost mine yet.......


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

have a set I would sell for 80 shipped the wheels are long gone anyway.


----------

